# Recipes, anyone?



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

deleted


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

This time of year, a good bring-along dish is Deviled Eggs. I like them any time of year. This is a good recipe:


Deviled Eggs

Items Needed: (for 12 Deviled Eggs) 

6 hard boiled eggs (large) 
3 tablespoons mayonnaise or salad dressing 
1 teaspoon white vinegar
1 tablespoon sugar 
1 teaspoon mustard (Dijon mustard is great!) 
salt to taste 
paprika   

To boil eggs, place eggs in enough cold water to cover completely, bring to a rolling boil over high heat.  Reduce heat to a lower MEDIUM BOIL (7 on an electric stove, 8 on a gas stove) and cook an additional 12 minutes.  Promptly chill eggs in an ice water bath so yolks stay bright yellow.  
Remove shells from eggs, and halve lengthwise with a knife.  
Carefully remove the yolks and place in a small bowl.   
Mash yolks with a fork, and add remaining ingredients.   
Very carefully spoon mixture back into the egg white halves. Garnish with a light sprinkling of paprika. 


VARIATION: Add some crab meat to the filling mixture.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's a super-easy, all-in-one-pan Sloppy Joe recipe from my mother, which I made earlier this week:

- approx 1-1/2 pounds of ground beef, turkey, whatever. (Exact amount is not critical, though I find only 1 pound to be a bit too "saucy".
- 1 bottle of Heinz Chili Sauce (I think it's about 12 oz.?)
- whatever else you want to throw in to taste (I like some diced onion, a few dashes of hot sauce, and some reduced fat shredded cheese)

Brown the meat a bit in a large frying pan (along with onions, etc., if you want them browned some, too). Add the chili sauce, then fill the bottle about half full with water, shake it up, and add that in, too. Simmer until it's reduced to the desired consistency. Serve on hamburger rolls, or whatever is handy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, there it is.  

I'll come back later with some easy recipes. Love having them all in one place. Jana posted some in chat the other day and I didn't copy them out so I wanted her to post them. Can't wait to see what all come up with.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> This time of year, a good bring-along dish is Deviled Eggs. I like them any time of year. This is a good recipe:
> 
> Deviled Eggs
> 
> ...


I love deviled eggs. A few hints from my kitchen:

--Steam the eggs in your rice cooker. For me, 22 minutes makes perfect hard boiled eggs.
--I would steam 8 eggs to end up with a dozen halves.
--I use lemon juice, not vinegar.
--Hellmann's mayonnaise only!
--Colman's dry mustard is great.
--For me, no sugar.
--A splash of Tabasco adds a little heat.

I like to mix everything in my KitchenAid mixer.

Mix-ins--chopped capers; crumbled bacon (not together).

I may need to go make some right now...LOL.

L


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're on a low income (or even if you're not) here's a really good one, quick, easy, and dirt cheap, that I'm going to make tomorrow:

3 BEAN STEW

1 can each of kidney beans, chickpeas, and black-eyed beans (or similar)
1 can chopped tomatoes, drained, but reserve the juice
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
1 stick of celery, cut into 1 inch sections and then thinly sliced
I small carrot, coarsely chopped
Half teaspoon chili powder (or to taste)
1 cup double-strength beef stock
Salt and pepper

Fry the onion in a large, deep pan until it's softening. Add drained tomatoes, celery, carrots, and stock, cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

Add all the beans, pepper and chili powder but very little salt. Spoon in the reserved tomato juice until the beans are just about covered, not quite. Stir, cover the pan again and cook for another 20 minutes. Done.

Serves about 4. Good with a bed of rice, like chili con carne. As with most meals with chili in them, it's best to let this sit a couple of hours in the pan and then re-heat, or even store it in the fridge overnight.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

A cheap and easy meal I like is Linguini with Clam Sauce. Can make in 30 minutes or less on a weeknight and is very inexpensive. I use a Cook's Illustrated recipe, not sure if can reproduce those online? Anyway this one is similar:  (I use the Fasta Pasta microwave pasta cooker which really makes pasta quick and easy)

Ingredients
1 (12-oz.) package linguine
2 (6 1/2-oz.) cans chopped clams
1 tablespoon butter
1/4 cup olive oil
1 (8-oz.) package sliced fresh mushrooms
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/3 cup dry white wine
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
2 teaspoons crushed Italian seasoning*
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon crushed dried red pepper
Garnish: freshly grated Parmesan cheese

Preparation

1. Cook pasta in a Dutch oven according to package directions. Drain and return to Dutch oven; set aside.

2. Drain clams, reserving juice.

3. Melt butter with oil in a large skillet over medium heat; add mushrooms and garlic, and sauté 5 minutes or until mushrooms are tender. Add clams, white wine, basil, and next 4 ingredients; cook, stirring often, 5 minutes.

4. Stir reserved clam juice into pasta in Dutch oven; cook over medium heat 5 minutes. Remove from heat; add mushroom mixture, tossing to coat. Garnish, if desired.

*1 tsp. dried Italian seasoning may be substituted.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

*Rice-A-Roni Salad*

*Mix together in large bowl*

1 Pkg chicken flavored Rice-A-Roni (cook as usual but *without* butter/margarine). Allow to cool
1/2 Green pepper, diced
3/4 C diced green onion
1 small jar marinated artichoke hearts, drained and chopped (save juice)
Sliced Almonds

*Stir in dressing*

*Dressing*

1 T prepared brown/Dijon mustard
3/4 C Mayonnaise
Juice of artichoke hearts
Salt and pepper to taste

Refrigerate at least 4 hours before serving, preferably over night. If rice absorbs too much dressing, you can add moisture by thinning a little mayo with milk and stirring in right before serving.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Once again I am making Butterscotch Brownies for the holidays even though I cannot eat them as they are not gluten free. I changed the recipe, previously posted in http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15905.msg757631.html#msg757631, as I no longer keep whole wheat flour in the house. I changed the 1 3/4 cup of flour to 1/2 pound flour. That way I can make 4 batches from a 2 pound bag of flour with none left over. That is just a little extra flour than I used to use.  Fresh flour with none left over.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just made this.  It is crazy good.  It is now waiting in my garage, in the freezer, in Tupperware, wrapped in foil, in a large plastic bag.  But I can still hear it calling my name.  I won't be making this often...it is dangerous.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Christmas Crack







Prep time

5 mins 


Cook time

10 mins 


Total time

15 mins 











Ingredients:
40 saltine crackers (approx. 1 sleeve)
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter
1 cup dark brown sugar
2 cups chocolate chips




Instructions:
1.Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
2.On a 9x13" jelly roll pan lined with parchment paper, line the saltine crackers side by side until the entire pan is filled.
3.In a saucepot, melt butter and sugar together. Bring to boil then let boil for 3-5 minutes, do not stir.
4.Pour the caramel evenly over the saltines then place in oven to bake for 5 minutes.
5.In the meantime, in a microwave safe bowl, gently melt the chocolate, stirring in between 30 second intervals.
6.Remove pan of saltines from oven and pour chocolate evenly on top of the caramel, spreading it evenly and smoothing it out. If you're using chopped pecans or nuts, this is now the time to sprinkle them on.
7.Let the toffee and chocolate cool completely. I popped mine in the fridge for about an hour.
8.Once cool, break into 2 inch pieces.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

So many yummy things!  They all sound fabulous. Jana, I'm trying the stroganoff next.

Here is a simple, inexpensive one skillet dinner my family loves. We have no name for it.

Brown 1 lb hamburger or ground chicken/turkey in a skillet. Drain fat.
Add one regular size (16 oz?) can of green beans, including liquid. Cover and let simmer hard for five minutes.
Add one small can Cream of Mushroom soup - fill the empty soup can with milk and stir together. 
Add 1 to 1 1/2 cups elbow macaroni

Cover and bring to simmer. Reduce heat and let cook until macaroni is done but firm. Serves 4-6

Great topped with parmesan!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for some great recipes, everyone! I've bookmarked this thread.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Goulash! A one pot meal that's pretty good and the recipe makes a lot!

Goulash


3 pounds ground beef 
2 large onions, chopped 
3 cups water 
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes  
3 (15-ounce) cans petite-cut diced tomatoes 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons Italian seasoning 
3 bay leaves 
1 to 1 & 1/2  tablespoons soy sauce 
1 tablespoon seasoned salt 
Black pepper, to taste
16 ounce package dried Cavatappi pasta or elbow macaroni
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce (optional)

In a Dutch oven, sauté the ground beef over medium heat, until no pink remains. Break up meat while sautéing; spoon off any grease. Drain the meat on paper towels and drain most of the grease from the dutch oven, leaving maybe a tablespoon. Add the onions to the pot and sauté until they are tender about 4 minutes over medium heat. Add the meat back to the pot and cook for another 3 minutes. Add 3 cups water, along with the crushed tomatoes, diced tomatoes, garlic, Italian Seasoning, bay leaves, soy sauce, House Seasoning, black pepper, Worcestershire sauce and seasoned salt. Stir well. Place a lid on the pot and allow this to cook for 20 to 25 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
Add the pasta, stir well, return the lid to the pot, and lower the heat to simmer for about 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Turn off the heat, remove the bay leaves and allow the mixture to sit about 30 minutes more before serving.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

I love Indian curry recipes...I tried this one off the internet and it was darn good. I missed a couple of ingredients but it still worked:

foodviva.com/curry-recipes/paneer-butter-masala-recipe/

Great for vegetarians!


----------



## Ryan Kurr (Dec 23, 2014)

You would think me being a vegetarian, I'd have a good veggie burger in my repertoire. I don't. Any suggestions?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Gonna have to try that recipe for Christmas Crack, Mollyb52! Loonlover says *NO*, it's too addictive, but still...
OK, here's another Sloppy Joe recipe. Well sorta. See what you think...
Basic Sloppy Joe Recipe
Brown ground beef with chopped onion and peppers (green and/or red), if desired.
Then, "Whatta ya got in the pantry and refrigerator?"

Tomato base products: Usually some catchup (lots), tomato paste, tomato sauce (plain or flavored of either or both, depending on amount of meat), BBQ sauce or chili sauce is also good.

Spices: onion and/or garlic powder, chili powder, oregano, paprika (Smoked if you have it), cayenne pepper. Seasoned, garlic and/or onion salts as wanted/needed.

Liquids: any or all of - Red wine, beer, Liquid smoke. Tabasco, Texas Pete, or other hot sauces. Soy and Worcestershire sauces. A1 or Heinz 57 steak sauces add some flavor sometimes.

Sounds funny, but I usually add grape jelly or molasses as well. Have added some cocoa powder occasionally.

Let simmer till it reaches desired thickness, stirring as needed.

Add Water (or more beer!) if too thick.

Add thickener if still too thin & and you just can't wait for it to simmer down. I prefer quick-cooking oats which also stretches it some, but have also used corn starch.

My eldest son called the other day and wanted my "recipe" for this 'Because it's always soo good!' and I told him I didn't have one, I just put in what I felt like that day. He wanted it written out anyway if I could so I came up with this. Sometimes it is sweeter or hotter than others, depending on what I found in storage that day, but it is always edible & usually pretty good, according to the rest of the clan. YMMV


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Jana, your bread looks amazing! 

Intinst, I do love a good Sloppy Joe! I'm going to try yours.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The goulash recipe reminded me of what I grew up calling hamburger goulash but that DH calls Corn Helper ever since the one time that I accidentally put way too much corn in it. 

Brown a pound or so of hamburger in a large skillet. (I use a electric frying pan.)
Chop 1 or 2 onions.
Drain most of the grease, add the chopped onions and saute.
Peel and shred 4 or 5 potatoes. (I use the largest size on my old salad shooter. Similar to how I shred potatoes when making hash browns.) Amount of potatoes depends on size of pan.
Add a cup of water and boullion or broth to the pan with the hamburger. Add the shredded potatoes. Add more water or broth to cover the potatoes.
Add salt, pepper, and other seasonings to taste. (We like VegeSal but it is getting hard to find. Italian seasoning or basil works well.)
Simmer until the potatoes are done and the liquid has thickened.
Add about a cup of frozen corn. (Don't let a huge chunk fall in or it will be Corn Helper!)
Continue simmering for a bit until the corn is cooked.

Serve. We usually eat this as a one dish meal and add a bit more salt and pepper after it is served. It is even better the next day.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm drooling ...

Here's one of my new favorites, the enchilada slow cooker stack.

http://damndelicious.net/2014/10/17/slow-cooker-enchilada-stack/

Instead of buying enchilada sauce, I use this recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/easy-enchilada-sauce-recipe.html

And I make this taco seasoning in bulk and use it instead of packaged:

http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/2012/09/homemade-taco-seasoning.html

The end result is beyond amazing.


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

I love recipes! What a great idea.  I recently made this for a Christmas party and it was gobbled up. It would be perfect for a new years party too.

Recipe: Sweet & Sour Crock Pot Meatballs

Ingredients
3-12 ounce bottles chili sauce
1-32 ounce jar of grape jelly
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 6 pound bag of frozen meatballs

Instructions
Add chili sauce, grape jelly, Worcestshire sauce, & pepper to cold crockpot.
Whisk mixture until smooth.
Pour in frozen meatballs and gently stir until all meatballs are coated in sauce.
Turn crockpot on low for 6-7 hours or high for 3-4 hours. (We prefer the low heat longer cooking option!) Be sure to stir meatballs occasionally, if possible.

Serve with toothpicks and watch them disappear!
Preparation time: 5 minute(s)
Cooking time: 6-7 hours
Number of servings (yield): 48

Recipe from:
http://www.livingwellspendingless.com/2013/07/17/sweet-sour-crockpot-meatballs-recipe/


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ryan Kurr said:


> You would think me being a vegetarian, I'd have a good veggie burger in my repertoire. I don't. Any suggestions?


I don't have set proportions or a written recipe, but here are some ingredients you could combine:

brown rice, cooked
rolled oats
soy protein/ground soybeans
corn
peppers (bell or chili)
carrots, grated or finely chopped
peas
onion
garlic
salt
paprika and other spices to taste
bit of oil

Form into patties and let rest for a while before cooking.


----------

